# Check engine light question



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys, during our last storm my check engine light (MIL) came on midway through the storm. That was Saturday night late. I hooked up my OBDII scanner and all it says is Misc1. So I did the key cycle three times to read it on the dash display. It cycles shows all dashes like this - - - - and then says done without giving a code. So I hooked the reader back up to double check and the same Misc1. I cleared the code with the scanner but it didn't turn off the MIL. Anyone else have this happen plowing. There are no outward signs of malfunction with one exception.

My truck has the park assist in addition to the rear camera. Park assist is just the black round sonar sensors in the bumper and it beeps and shows which sensor is going off when you get close to backing into something. If these get covered in snow or ice it freaks out and turns off the system. During this storm it was nothing different kept giving the "park assist off/clean ice off sensors" message in the consol. Typically when this happens there is no MIL. Does it just eventually give up with the message and throw on the MIL for parking sensors? No I haven't had time to clear the ice off yet, been running ragged, and there is probably a good quarter inch of solid ice covering the entire bumper. Tomorrow everything gets a wash down so ice will come off then. Just wondering if this could be related or if it's something else.

If it's MISC1 on the reader I'm assuming it's not a OBDII code. So I figured maybe it was a manufacturer specific code but the consol trick just did the dashes so I don't know. Just thought maybe I could get a jump on what it could be before messing with it tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Probably shouldve washed the bumper off first....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of scanner?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^ Yes this, guessing it an auto zone style scanner?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need a good professional scanner.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ford has service bulletins out for super duty, western has a notice on them
might check and see if yours has one from dodge or plow maker


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stupid sensors all over on these things, I've been getting an intermittent "Left Brake Light Oot" warning for the past couple weeks. Pretty sure it's a sensor, as we did find some corroded wires that tied into it and the light is working, even when it says it isn't.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3ukcitnkts_e

i dont think you should own a modern computer controlled truck without one.

i got the $78 dollar one, it will read the mfg codes , foreign and domestic,clear the codes,
it will even tell you what the code is for you or it can freeze the data to look at when a fault happens and you can watch all of the sensors live while you drive.

some codes need you to do a peddel dance to clear.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MISC1, inst a dodge code.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> What kind of scanner?


It is a Cheap CAN OBDII scanner.



Philbilly2 said:


> ^^^ Yes this, guessing it an auto zone style scanner?


 Yep


SnoFarmer said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3ukcitnkts_e
> 
> i dont think you should own a modern computer controlled truck without one.
> 
> ...


I'll look into getting the better scanner. This one reads most of them but I can't remember if it reads ABS codes. Probably doesn't plus mine won't freeze frame, or read live data. And $100 for one that does is a no brainer.
Like Randall said I know I need a better scanner but hadn't researched it much and know that they range from the cheap ones like I have up to thousands of dollars. So having a reference from someone that is happy with the one they have at that price point really helps!



leolkfrm said:


> ford has service bulletins out for super duty, western has a notice on them
> might check and see if yours has one from dodge or plow maker


I'll dig deeper. I checked last night on my AllData subscription and didn't see anything. They are pretty good with the factory bulletins but not gonna have any from plow maker.

Thanks fellas, thought maybe someone may have had this pop up. Like Oomkes said there are so many stupid sensors and fault codes for these things I guess the chance of someone actually having the same code pop up is kinda along the lines of winning the lotto lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> MISC1, inst a dodge code.


Ya I looked up the all codes section in AllData and it wasn't there, so I'm assuming that just means my cheap scanner can't read it and that it's not actually the code. I was kinda surprised though that key trick didn't spit out the code on the display in the dash.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I run deleted with sims. a code reader that can do it all is a necessity.

You surely dont need to spend over $100 on a code reader.

what year truck?
i have a few lists of the codes.
and a decent reader will tell you what the code if for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3ukcitnkts_e
> 
> i dont think you should own a modern computer controlled truck without one.
> 
> ...


Cheapskate........

https://www1.snapon.com/diagnostics/us/modis


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

iceyman said:


> Probably shouldve washed the bumper off first....


Thanks for that


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> I run deleted with sims. a code reader that can do it all is a necessity.
> 
> You surely dont need to spend over $100 on a code reader.
> 
> ...


It's the 2014 with 6.7

Might be a stupid question but I'm still trying to learn about all this stuff. Does the scanner you linked too allow you to do functions like a parked manual regen if necessary? Or bleed the ABS system, or do you need one of the really expensive ones like a diesel shop would have to that kind of stuff?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ktfbgb said:


> It's the 2014 with 6.7
> 
> Might be a stupid question but I'm still trying to learn about all this stuff. Does the scanner you linked too allow you to do functions like a parked manual regen if necessary? Or bleed the ABS system, or do you need one of the really expensive ones like a diesel shop would have to that kind of stuff?


you would have to pony up over 1k for one or those and possibly have to buy software or licensing.

for a 2010, but the codes are the same.
they just add to it when they add stuff to the truck.

P0016-CRANKSHAFT / CAMSHAFT TIMING MISALIGNMENT
P0030-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0036-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0071-AMBIENT AIR TEMPERATURE SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0072-AMBIENT AIR TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
P0088-FUEL RAIL PRESSURE SIGNAL IS ABOVE MAX LIMIT
P0101-MAF SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0102-MAF SENSOR LOW FREQUENCY
P0103-MAF SENSOR HIGH FREQUENCY
P0106-BAROMETRIC PRESSURE OUT OF RANGE
P0107-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0108-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0111-INTAKE AIR TEMP PERFORMANCE
P0112-INTAKE AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0113-INTAKE AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0116-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT
PERFORMANCE
P0117-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE (ECT) SENSOR
VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0118-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE (ECT) SENSOR
VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0121-TP SENSOR VOLTAGE DOES NOT AGREE WITH MAP
P0122-THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0123-THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0125-INSUFFICIENT COOLANT TEMP FOR CLOSED-LOOP
FUEL CONTROL
P0128-THERMOSTAT RATIONALITY
P0130-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0131-O2 SENSOR 1/1 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0132-O2 SENSOR 1/1 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0133-O2 SENSOR 1/1 SLOW RESPONSE
P0134-02 SENDOR 1/1 STAYS AT CENTER
P0135-O2 SENSOR 1/1 HEATER PERFORMANCE
P0136-O2 SENSOR 1/2 HEATER CIRCUIT MALFUNCTION
P0137-O2 SENSOR 1/2 CIRCUIT LOW
P0138-O2 SENSOR 1/2 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0139-O2 SENSOR 1/2 SLOW RESPONSE
P0140-02 SENSOR 1/2 STAYS AT CENTER
P0141-02 SENSOR 1/2 RELAY
P0143-02 SENSOR 1/3 SHORTED TO GROUND
P0144-02 SENSOR 1/3 SHORTED TO VOLTAGE
P0145-02 SENSOR 1/3 SLOW RESPONSE


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Ya I looked up the all codes section in AllData and it wasn't there, so I'm assuming that just means my cheap scanner can't read it and that it's not actually the code. I was kinda surprised though that key trick didn't spit out the code on the display in the dash.


Send me all the info you can and I can check Identifix, much better than Alldata for troubleshooting.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P0146-02 SENSOR 1/3 STAYS AT CENTER
P0147-02 SENSOR 1/3 HEATER FAILURE
P0148-FUEL DELIVERY ERROR
P0151-O2 SENSOR 2/1 CIRCUIT LOW
P0152-O2 SENSOR 2/1 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0153-O2 SENSOR 2/1 SLOW RESPONSE
P0154-O2 SENSOR 2/1 STAYS AT CENTER
P0155-O2 SENSOR 2/1 HEATER PERFORMANCE
P0157-O2 SENSOR 2/2 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0158-O2 SENSOR 2/2 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0159-O2 SENSOR 2/2 SLOW RESPONSE
P0160-O2 SENSOR 2/2 STAYS AT CENTER
P0161-O2 SENSOR 2/2 HEATER PERFORMANCE
P0168-DECREASED ENGINE PERFORMANCE DUE TO HIGH
INJECTION PUMP FUEL TEMPERATURE
P0169-WATER IN FUEL (WIF) LIGHT ON TOO LONG
P0171-FUEL SYSTEM 1/1 LEAN
P0172-FUEL SYSTEM 1/1 RICH
P0174-FUEL SYSTEM 2/1 LEAN
P0175-FUEL SYSTEM 2/1 RICH
P0176-LOSS OF FLEX FUEL CALIBRATION SIGNAL
P0177-WATER IN FUEL
P0178-WATER IN FUEL SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0178-FLEX FUEL SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0180-CNG TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE FAIL
P0181-FUEL PUMP INJECTION PUMP FAILURE
P0182-CNG TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0183-CNG TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0192-FUEL RAIL PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0193-FUEL RAIL PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0201-INJECTOR #1 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0202-INJECTOR #2 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0203-INJECTOR #3 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0204-INJECTOR #4 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0205-INJECTOR #5 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0206-INJECTOR #6 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0207-FUEL INJECTOR 7 CIRCUIT
P0208-FUEL INJECTOR 8 CIRCUIT
P0209-FUEL INJECTOR 9 CIRCUIT
P0210-FUEL INJECTOR 10 CIRCUIT
P0215-FUEL INJECTOR PUMP CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0216-FUEL INJECTOR PUMP TIMING FAILURE
P0217-DECREASED ENGINE PERFORMANCE DUE TO ENGINE
OVERHEAT CONDITION
P0219-CRANKSHAFT POSITION SENSOR OVER SPEED SIGNAL
P0220-APP SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT
P0221-APP SENSOR 2 PERFORMANCE
P0222-APP SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT LOW
P0222-IDLE VALIDATION SIGNALS BOTH LOW
P0223-INJECTION PULSE WIDTH ERROR (RISE TIME LONG)
P0223-IDLE VALIDATION SIGNALS BOTH HIGH (ABOVE 5V)
P0225-APP SENSOR 3 CIRCUIT
P0226-APP SENSOR 3 CIRCUIT PERFORMANCE
P0227-APP SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT LOW VOLTAGE
P0228-APP SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT HIGH VOLTAGE
P0230-TRANSFER PUMP (LIFT PUMP) CIRCUIT OUT OF RANGE
P0231-FUEL PUMP FEEDBACK CIRCUIT LOW VOLTAGE
P0232-FUEL SHUT-OFF SIGNAL VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0234-TURBOCHARGER OVERBOOST CONDITION
P0236-MAP SENSOR TOO HIGH TOO LONG
P0237-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0238-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0243-OPEN OR SHORTED CONDITION DETECTED IN THE
TURBOCHARGER WASTEGATE SOLENOID CONTROL
P0251-FUEL INJECTION PUMP FUEL VALVE FEEDBACK
CIRCUIT
P0252-FUEL INJECTION PUMP FUEL VALVE STUCK
P0253-FUEL INJECTION PUMP FUEL VALVE OPEN CIRCUIT
P0254-FUEL INJECTION PUMP FUEL VALVE CURRENT TOO
HIGH
P0263-CYLINDER 1 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0266-CYLINDER 2 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0269-CYLINDER 3 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0272-CYLINDER 4 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0275-CYLINDER 5 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0278-CYLINDER 6 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0281-CYLINDER 7 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0284-CYLINDER 8 BALANCE SYSTEM
P0300-MULTIPLE CYLINDER MISFIRE
P0301-CYLINDER # 1 MISFIRE
P0302-CYLINDER # 2 MISFIRE
P0303-CYLINDER # 3 MISFIRE
P0304-CYLINDER # 4 MISFIRE
P0305-CYLINDER # 5 MISFIRE
P0306-CYLINDER # 6 MISFIRE
P0307-CYLINDER #7 MISFIRE
P0308-CYLINDER #8 MISFIRE
P0309-CYLINDER #9 MISFIRE
P0310-CYLINDER #10 MISFIRE
P0320-NO CRANK REFERENCE SIGNAL AT PCM
P0325-KNOCK SENSOR 1 CIRCUIT .
P0327-KNOCK SENSOR NOISE CHANNEL LOW VOLTAGE
P0330-KNOCK SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT
P0335-CRANKSHAFT POSITION SENSOR CIRCUIT
P0336-CRANKSHAFT POSITION (CKP) SENSOR SIGNAL
P0337-CRANKSHAFT POSITION (CKP) SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0338-CRANKSHAFT POSITION (CKP) SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0339-CRANKSHAFT POSITION SENSOR INTERMITTENT
P0340-CAMSHAFT POSITION (CMP) LOST
P0341-CAMSHAFT POSITION (CMP) SENSOR SIGNAL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P0342-ESS VOLTAGE SUPPLY LOW
P0343-ESS VOLTAGE SUPPLY HIGH
P0350-IGNITION COIL DRAWN TOO MUCH CURRENT
P0351-IGNITION COIL #1 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0352-IGNITION COIL #2 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0353-IGNITION COIL #3 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0354-IGNITION COIL #4 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0355-IGNITION COIL #5 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0356-IGNITION COIL #6 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0357-IGNITION COIL #7 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0358-IGNITION COIL #8 PRIMARY CIRCUIT
P0370-FUEL INJECTION PUMP SPEED/POSITION SENSOR
SIGNAL LOST
P0380-INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY NO.1 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0380-GLOW PLUG CIRCUIT PERFORMANCE
P0381-WAIT TO START LAMP INOPERATIVE
P0382-INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY NO.2 CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0387-CKP SENSOR SUPPLY VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0388-CKP SENSOR SUPPLY VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0400-EXHAUST GAS RECIRCULATION (EGR) FLOW
MALFUNCTION
P0401-EGR SYSTEM PERFORMANCE
P0403-EGR SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P0404-EGR POSITION SENSOR RATIONALITY OPEN
P0405-EGR POSITION SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
P0406-EGR POSITION SENSOR CIRCUIT HIGH
P0410-AIR SYSTEM
P0412-SECONDARY AIR SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P0420-1/1 CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY
P0430-1/2 CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY
P0432-1/2 CATALYTIC CONVERTER EFFICIENCY
P0440-GENERAL EVAP SYSTEM FAILURE
P0441-EVAP PURGE FLOW MONITOR
P0442-EVAP LEAK MONITOR MEDIUM (0.040) LEAK DETECTED
P0443-EVAP PURGE SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P0446-EVAP EMISSION VENT VALVE PERFORMANCE
P0452-EVAP EMISSION PRESSURE SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
VOLTAGE
P0453- EVAP EMISSION PRESSURE SENSOR CIRCUIT HIGH
VOLTAGE
P0455-EVAP LEAK MONITOR LARGE LEAK DETECTED
P0456-EVAP LEAK MONITOR SMALL (0.020) LEAK DETECTED
P0460-FUEL LEVEL SENDING UNIT NO CHANGE OVER MILES
P0461-FUEL LEVEL UNIT NO CHANGE OVER TIME
P0462-FUEL LEVEL SENDING UNIT VOLTS TOO LOW
P0463-HIGH VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE FUEL LEVEL
SENSOR
P0475-EPR SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P0477-EXHAUST PRESSURE CONTROL RELAY LOW
P0478- EXHAUST PRESSURE CONTROL RELAY HIGH
P0480-COOLING FAN 1 CONTROL CIRCUIT OPEN (LOW SPEED FAN)
P0483-FAN SPEED
P0500-NO VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR SIGNAL
P0501-VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0505-IDLE AIR CONTROL MOTOR CIRCUITS
P0506-IDLE SPEED PERFORMANCE LOWER THAN EXCEPTED
P0507-IDLE SPEED PERFORMANCE HIGHER THAN EXCEPTED
P0508-UNDERCURRENT CONDITION DETECTED IN LINEAR
IDLE AIR CONTROL MOTOR FEEDBACK SENSE CIRCUIT
P0509-OVER CURRENT CONDITION DETECTED IN LINEAR
IDLE AIR CONTROL MOTOR FEEDBACK SENSE CIRCUIT
P0514-BAT TEMPERATURE SENSOR RATIONALITY
P0516-BATTERY TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
P0517-BATTERY TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT HIGH
P0520-ENGINE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR CIRCUIT
P0521-ENGINE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0522-OIL PRESSURE CIRCUIT LOW
P0523-OIL PRESSURE CIRCUIT HIGH
P0524-OIL PRESSURE TOO LOW
P0532-A/C PRESSURE SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
P0533-A/C PRESSURE SENSOR CIRCUIT HIGH
P0541-LOW VOLTAGE ON THE #1 INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY
P0542-HIGH VOLTAGE ON THE #1 INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY
P0545-A/C CLUTCH RELAY CIRCUIT
P0551-POWER STEERING PRESSURE SWITCH FAILURE
P0560-SYSTEM VOLTAGE
P0562-CHARGING SYSTEM VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0563- CHARGING SYSTEM VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0567-CRUISE RESUME CIRCUIT
P0568-CRUISE SET CIRCUIT
P0571-CRUISE BRAKE SWITCH 1 PERFORMANCE
P0572-BRAKE SWITCH 1 LOW
P0573-BRAKE SWITCH 1 HIGH
P0575-CRUISE SWITCH FAILURE (SHORTED)
P0577-CRUISE SWITCH FAILURE (OPEN)
P0579-SPEED CONTROL SWITCH 1 PERFORMANCE (5.7L)
P0580-LOW VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE SPEED CONTROL
MULTIPLEXED SWITCH
M I


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P0581-HIGH VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE SPEED CONTROL
MULTIPLEXED SWITCH
P0600-PCM FAILURE SERIAL COMMUNICATION LINK
P0601-PCM INTERNAL CONTROLLER FAILURE
P0602-ECM FUELING CALIBRATION ERROR
P0603-VCM MEMORY RESET
P0604-ECM RAM CHECK FAILURE
P0605-ECM ROM CHECK FAILURE
P0606-ECM HARDWARE ERROR
P0607-ECU INTERNAL FAILURE
P0615-STARTER RELAY CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0621-GENRATOR L TERMINAL CIRCUIT
P0622-GENERATOR FIELD NOT SWITCHING PROPERLY
P0628-FUEL PUMP RELAY CICRUIT LOW
P0628-LOW VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE FUEL LIFT PUMP
P0629-FUEL PUMP RELAY CICRUIT HIGH
P0629-HIGH VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE FUEL LIFT PUMP
P0630-VIN NOT PROGRAMMED IN PCM
P0633-SKIM KEY NOT PROGRAMMED IN PCM
P0642-SENSOR REFERENCE VOLTAGE 1 CIRCUIT LOW
P0643- SENSOR REFERENCE VOLTAGE 1 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0645-A/C CLUTCH CONTROL CIRCUIT
P0646-LOW VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE A/C CLUTCH RELAY
P0647-HIGH VOLTAGE DETECTED AT THE A/C CLUTCH RELAY
P0650-MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP (MIL) CIRCUIT
P0652-SENSOR REFERENCE VOLTAGE 2 CIRCUIT LOW
P0653-SENSOR REFERENCE VOLTAGE 2 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0654-ENGINE SPEED OUTPUT CIRCUIT
P0698-SENSOR REF VOLTAGE 3 CIRCUIT LOW
P0699- SENSOR REF VOLTAGE 3 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0700-EATX CONTROLLER DTC PRESENT
P0703-BRAKE SWITCH PERFORMANCE
P0704-CLUTCH SWITCH CIRCUIT (M/T)
P0711-TRANS TEMP SENSOR, NO TEMP RISE AFTER START
P0712-TRANS TEMP SENSOR TOO LOW
AIR HEAT 
P0713-TRANS TEMP SENSOR TOO HIGH
P0720-LOW OUTPUT SPEED SENSOR RPM, ABOVE 15MPH
P0740-TORQUE CONVERTER CLUTCH, NO RPM DROP AT
LOCKUP
P0743-TORQUE CONVERTER CLUTCH SOLENOID/TRANS
RELAY CIRCUIT
P0748-GOVERNOR PRESSURE SOL CONTROL/TRANS RELAY
CIRCUIT
P0751-O/D SWITCH PRESSED (LOW) MORE THAN 5 MINUTES
P0753-TRANS 3-4 SHIFT SOL/TRANS RELAY CIRCUIT
P0756-AW4 SHIFT SOL B (2-3) FUNCTIONAL FAILURE
P0783-(3-4) SHIFT SOL, NO RPM DROP AT LOCKUP
P0801-REVERSE GEAR LOCKOUT CIRCUIT OPEN OR
SHORTED
P0830-CLUTCH DEPRESSED SWITCH CIRCUIT
P0833-CLUTCH RELEASED SWITCH CIRCUIT
P0837-4WD SWITCH PERFORMANCE
P0838-4WD SWITCH CIRCUIT LOW
P0839-4WD SWITCH CIRCUIT HIGH
P1000-IGNITION CIRCUIT LOW
P1001-IGNITION CIRCUIT HIGH
P1004-ECU BATTERY FEED & POWER GROUNDS
P1005-SYSTEM GROUND CIRCUIT
P1006-EGR/EVAP SOLENOID CIRCUIT LOW
P1007-EGR/EVAP SOLENOID CIRCUIT HIGH
P1008-POWER STEERING CIRCUIT LOW


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P1009-POWER STEERING CIRCUIT HIGH
P1012-MPA CIRCUIT LOW
P1013-MPA CIRCUIT HIGH
P1014-FUEL PUMP CIRCUIT LOW
P1015-FUEL PUMP CIRCUIT HIGH
P1016-CHARGE AIR TEMPERATURE CIRCUIT LOW
P1017-CHARGE AIR TEMPERATURE CIRCUIT HIGH
P1018-SERIAL DATA CIRCUIT
P1019-POWER LATCH NOT SET
P1021-ENGINE FAILED TO START DUE TO MECHANICAL, FUEL OR IGNITION CONDITIONS
P1022-STARTER RELAY CIRCUIT LOW
P1024-ECU START CIRCUIT LOW
P1025-WOT CIRCUIT LOW
P1026-WOT CIRCUIT HIGH
P1027-ECU SEES WIDE OPEN THROTTLE
P1028-ECU DOES NOT SEE WIDE OPEN THROTTLE
P1029-ISA CLOSED THROTTLE CIRCUIT LOW
P1030-ISA CLOSED THROTTLE CIRCUIT HIGH
P1031-ECU SEES CLOSED THROTTLE
P1032-ECU DOES NOT SEES CLOSED THROTTLE
P1033..36-ISA CIRCUIT
NTAKE 
P1037-TP SENSOR CIRCUIT READS LOW
P1038-PARK/NEUTRAL LINE HIGH
P1039- PARK/NEUTRAL LINE LOW
P1040-LATCHED B+ LINE LOW
P1041-LATCHED B+ LINE HIGH
P1042-NO LATCHED B+ ½ VOLT DROP
P1043-SHIFT LAMP CIRCUIT GROUNDED
P1044-D2-1 CIRCUIT LOW (A/T)
P1044-UPSHIFT LAMP CIRCUIT (M/T)
P1044-SHIFT LAMP CIRCUIT HIGH
P1045-SHIFT LAMP CIRCUIT OPEN
P1047-WRONG ECU
P1048-M/T VEHICLE CONFIGURATION
P1049-A/T VEHICLE CONFIGURATION
P1050-IDLE RPM LOW
P1051-IDLE RPM HIGH
P1052-MAP SENSOR OUT OF LIMITS
P1053-CHANGE IN MAP READING OUT OF LIMITS
P1054-COOLANT SENSOR & 5V SUPPLY FOR TP SENSOR /
MAP CIRCUIT LOW
P1055-COOLANT SENSOR CIRCUIT HIGH
P1065-INACTIVE COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR
P1059-A/C REQUEST CIRCUIT LOW
P1060-A/C REQUEST CIRCUIT HIGH
P1061-A/C SELECT CIRCUIT LOW
P1062-A/C SELECT CIRCUIT HIGH
P1063-A/C CLUTCH CIRCUIT LOW
P1064-A/C CLUTCH CIRCUIT HIGH & POWER STEERING INPUT
P1065-RICH OXYGEN SENSOR INPUT
P1066-LEAN OXYGEN SENSOR INPUT
P1067-LATCH RELAY CIRCUIT LOW
P1068-LATCH RELAY CIRCUIT HIGH
P1069-NO TACH
P1074-ECU DOES NOT SEE SPEED SENSOR
P1106-MAP SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1107-MAP SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT LOW VOLTAGE
P1110-DECREASED ENGINE PERFORMANCE DUE TO HIGH
INTAKE AIR TEMPERATURE
P1111-IAT SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1111-IAT SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT LOW VOLTAGE
P1114-ECT SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT LOW VOLTAGE
P1115-ECT SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1121-TPS CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1122-TPS CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1125-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SYSTEM
P1133-HO2S INSUFFICIENT SWITCHING BANK 1 SENSOR 1
P1134-HO2S INSUFFICIENT TRANSITION TIME RATIO BANK 1 SENSOR 1
P1153-HO2S INSUFFICIENT SWITCHING BANK 2 SENSOR 1
P1154-HO2S INSUFFICIENT TRANSITION TIME RATIO BANK 2 SENSOR 1
P1180-DECREASED ENGINE PERFORMANCE DUE TO HIGH
INJECTION PUMP FUEL TEMPERATURE
P1191-INTAKE AIR DUCT LEAK
P1192-INLET AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE LOW
P1193-INLET AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE HIGH
P1194-O2 HEATER PERFORMANCE
P1195-O2 SENSOR 1/1 SLOW DURING CATALYST MONITOR
P1196-O2 SENSOR 2/1 SLOW DURING CATALYST MONITOR
P1197- O2 SENSOR 1/2 SLOW DURING CATALYST MONITOR
P1198-RADIATOR TEMPERATURE SENSOR VOLTS TOO HIGH
P1198-RADIATOR TEMPERATURE SENSOR VOLTS TOO LOW
P1214-INJECTION PUMP TIMING OFFSET
P1216-FUEL SOLENOID RESPONSE TIME TOO SHORT
P1217-FUEL SOLENOID RESPONSE TIME TOO LONG
P1218-INJECTION PUMP CALIBRATION CIRCUIT
P1271-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1-2
CORRELATION
P1272- ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 2-3
CORRELATION
N FRO


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P1273- ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1-3
CORRELATION
P1275-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 CIRCUIT
P1277-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 LOW
VOLTAGE
P1278-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 HIGH
VOLTAGE
P1280-ACCELRATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 2 CIRCUIT
P1281-ENGINE IS COLD TOO LONG
P1282-FUEL PUMP/SYSTEM RELAY CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1282-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 2 LOW
VOLTAGE
P1283-IDLE SELECT SIGNAL INVALID
P1283-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 2 HIGH
VOLTAGE
P1284-FUEL INJECTION PUMP BATTERY VOLTAGE OUT OF
RANGE
P1285-FUEL INJECTION PUMP CONTROLLER ALWAYS ON
P1285-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 3 CIRCUIT
P1286-ACCELERATOR POSITION SENSOR SUPPLY VOLTAGE
TOO HIGH
P1287-FUEL INJECTION PUMP CONTROL SUPPLY VOLTAGE
LOW
P1287-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 3 LOW
VOLTAGE
P1288-INTAKE MANIFOLD SHORT RUNNER SOLENOID
CIRCUIT
P1288-ACCELERATOR PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 3 LOW
VOLTAGE
P1289-MANIFOLD TUNE VALVE SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1290-CNG FUEL SYSTEM PRESSURE TOO HIGH
P1291-NO TEMP RISE SEEN FROM INTAKE HEATERS
P1292-CNG PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P1293-CNG PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P1294-TARGET IDLE NOT REACHED
P1295-NO 5-VOLTS TO THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR
P1296-NO 5-VOLTS TO MAP SENSOR
P1297-NO CHANGE IN MAP FROM START TO RUN
P1298-LEAN OPERATION AT WIDE OPEN THROTTLE
P1299-VACUUM LEAK FOUND (IAC FULLY SEATED)
P1336-CRANKSHAFT POSITION SYSTEM VARIATION NOT LEARNED
P1345-CRANKSHAFT POSITION/CAMSHAFT POSITION CORRELATION
P1351-IGNITION CONTROL CIRCUIT HIGH VOLTAGE
P1361-IGNITION CONTROL CIRCUIT LOW VOLTAGE
P1380-ELECTRONIC BRAKE CONTROL ROUGH ROAD DATA
UNUSABLE
P1381-MISFIRE DETECTED-NO ELECTRONIC BRAKE
CONTROL DATA
P1388-AUTO SHUTDOWN RELAY CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1389-NO ASD RELAY OUTPUT VOLTAGE AT PCM
P1390-TIMING BELT SKIPPED 1 TOOTH OR MORE
P1391-INTERMITTENT LOSS OF CMP OR CKP
P1398-MIS-FIRE ADAPTIVE NUMERATOR AT LIMIT
P1399-WAIT TO START LAMP CIRCUIT
P1403-NO 5 VOLTS TO EGR SENSOR
P1404-EGR VALVE CLOSED PINTLE POSITION
P1406-EGR VALVE POSITION
P1409-EGR VALVE SYSTEM LEAK
P1415-AIR SYSTEM BANK 1
P1416-AIR SYSTEM BANK 1
P1441-EVAP EMISSION FLOW DURING NON-PURGE
P1475-AUXILIARY 5 VOLT SUPPLY VOLTAGE HIGH
P1476-TOO LITTLE SECONDARY AIR
P1477-TOO MUCH SECONDARY AIR
P1478-BATTERY TEMP SENSOR VOLTS OUT OF LIMITS
P1479-TRANSMISSION FAN RELAY CIRCUIT


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

P1480-PCV SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1481-EATX MISFIRE RPM SIGNAL OUT OF RANGE
P1482-CATALYST TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT SHORTED LOW
P1483-CATALYST TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT SHORTED HIGH
P1484-CATALYTIC CONVERTER OVERHEAT DETECTION
P1485-AIR INJECTION SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1486-EVAP LEAK MONITOR PINCHED HOSE FOUND
P1487-HIGH SPEED RADIATION FAN CTRL RELAY CIRCUIT
P1488-AUXILIARY 5 VOLT SUPPLY OUTPUT TOO LOW
P1489-HIGH SPEED FAN CTRL RELAY CIRCUIT
P1490-LOW SPEED FAN CTRL RELAY CIRCUIT
P1491-RADIATOR FAN CONTROL RELAY CIRCUIT
P1492-AMBIENT/BATTERY TEMPERATURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P1493-AMBIENT/BATTERY TEMPERATURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P1494-LEAK DETECTION PUMP SWITCH OR MECHANICAL FAULT
P1495-LEAK DETECTION PUMP SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1496-5 VOLT SUPPLY, OUTPUT TOO LOW
P1498-HIGH SPEED RADIATOR FAN GROUND DTRL RELAY CIRCUIT
P1508-IAC SYSTEM LOW RPM
P1509-IAC SYSTEM HIGH RPM
P1594-CHARGING SYSTEM VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P1595-SPEED CONTROL SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1596-SPEED CONTROL SWITCH ALWAYS HIGH
P1597-SPEED CONTROL SWITCH ALWAYS LOW
P1598-A/C PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P1599-A/C PRESSURE SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P1602-PCM NOT PROGRAMMED
P1621-PCM MEMORY PERFORMANCE OR WRITE
P1626-VEHICLE THEFT SYSTEM CONTROL LOSS OF DATA
P1627-A/D PERFORMANCE
P1630-VEHICLE THEFT SYSTEM PCM IN LEARNING MODE
P1631-VEHICLE THEFT SYSTEM IMPROPER PASSWORD
P1635-5 VOLT REFERENCE (A) CIRCUIT
P1639-5 VOLT REFERENCE (B) CIRCUIT
P1641-MIL CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1643-WAIT TO START LAMP CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1646-5 VOLT REFERENCE (C) CIRCUIT
P1652-J1850 SHORT TO GROUND
P1653-EGR VENT SOLENOID CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1654-SERVICE THROTTLE SOON LAMP CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1655-EGR SOLENOID CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1656-WASTEGATE SOLENOID CONTROL CIRCUIT
P1680-CLUTCH RELEASED SWITCH CIRCUIT
P1681-NO I/P CLUSTER CCD/J1850 MESSAGES RECEIVED
P1682-CHARGING SYSTEM VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P1683-SPEED CONTROL POWER RELAY
P1683-S/C 12V DRIVER CKT
P1684-BATTERY DISCONNECTED IN THE LAST 50 STARTS
P1685-SKIM INVALID KEY
P1686-NO SKIM BUS MESSAGES RECEIVED
P1687-NO CLUSTER BUS MESSAGE
P1688-INTERNAL FUEL INJECTION PUMP CONTROLLER FAILURE
P1689-NO COMM BETWEEN ECM & INJECTION PUMP MODULE
P1690-CKP SENSOR DOES NOT AGREE WITH ECM CKP SENSOR
P1691-FUEL SYSTEM ESS RPM ERROR
P1692-DTC SET IN ECM
P1693-DTC CLEARED IN COMPANION JTEC MODULE
P1694-NO BUS MESSAGES RECEIVED FROM ECM MODULE
P1695-NO CCD/J1850 MESSAGE FROM BODY CONTROL MODULE
P1696-PCM FAILURE EEPROM WRITE DENIED
P1697-EMR (SRI) MILEAGE NOT STORED
P1698-NO CCD/J1850 MESSAGE FROM TCM/PCM
P1719-SKIP SHIFT SOLENOID CIRCUIT
P1740-TCC OR O/D SOLENOID PERFORMANCE
P1756-GOV PRESS NOT EQUAL TO TARGET @ NOT 12-20 PSI
P1757-GOV PRESS ABOVE 3 PSI IN GEAR WITH 0 MPH
P1762-GOV PRESS SENSOR OFFSET VOLTS TOO LOW OR HIGH
P1763-GOV PRESS SENSOR VOLTS TOO HIGH
P1764-GOV PRESS SENSOR VOLTS TOO LOW
P1765-TRANS 12V SUPPLY RELAY CTRL CIRCUIT
P1899-P/N SWITCH STUCK IN PARK OR IN GEAR
P2121-PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 CONFORMANCE ERROR
P2122-PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P2123-PEDAL POSITION SENSOR 1 VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P2127-PEDAL POSITION VALIDATION SWITCH 2 LOW
P2128-PEDAL POSITION VALIDATION SWITCH 2 LOW
P2146-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 1 SUPPLY VOLTAGE CIRCUIT
P2147-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 1 SUPPLY VOLTAGE LOW
P2148-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 1 SUPPLY VOLTAGE HIGH
P2149-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 2 SUPPLY VOLTAGE CIRCUIT
P2150-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 2 SUPPLY VOLTAGE LOW
P2151-FUEL INJECTOR GROUP 2 SUPPLY VOLTAGE HIGH
P2266-WATER IN FUEL (WIF) SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P2269-WATER IN FUEL (WIF)
P2502-CHARGING SYSTEM ERROR
P2503-CHARGING SYSTEM OUTPUT LOW
P2504-CHARGING SYSTEM OUTPUT HIGH
P2509-ECM/PCM POWER INPUT SIGNAL INTERMITTENT
P2607-LOW VOLTAGE AT THE #2 INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY
P2608-HIGH VOLTAGE AT THE #2 INTAKE AIR HEATER RELAY
P2609-NO VOLTAGE DROP SEEn from air intake heater


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ha i left off the beginning, 
ha
one more page of codes.

This is for pre 2010 trucks The codes will be the same for the newer trucks but this list won't have anything for DEF issues.

P0016-CRANKSHAFT / CAMSHAFT TIMING MISALIGNMENT
P0030-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0036-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0071-AMBIENT AIR TEMPERATURE SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0072-AMBIENT AIR TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT LOW
P0088-FUEL RAIL PRESSURE SIGNAL IS ABOVE MAX LIMIT
P0101-MAF SENSOR PERFORMANCE
P0102-MAF SENSOR LOW FREQUENCY
P0103-MAF SENSOR HIGH FREQUENCY
P0106-BAROMETRIC PRESSURE OUT OF RANGE
P0107-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0108-MAP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0111-INTAKE AIR TEMP PERFORMANCE
P0112-INTAKE AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0113-INTAKE AIR TEMP SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0116-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSOR CIRCUIT
PERFORMANCE
P0117-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE (ECT) SENSOR
VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0118-ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE (ECT) SENSOR
VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0121-TP SENSOR VOLTAGE DOES NOT AGREE WITH MAP
P0122-THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0123-THROTTLE POSITION SENSOR VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0125-INSUFFICIENT COOLANT TEMP FOR CLOSED-LOOP
FUEL CONTROL
P0128-THERMOSTAT RATIONALITY
P0130-1/1 02 SENSOR HEATER RELAY MALFUNCTION
P0131-O2 SENSOR 1/1 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO LOW
P0132-O2 SENSOR 1/1 CIRCUIT VOLTAGE TOO HIGH
P0133-O2 SENSOR 1/1 SLOW RESPONSE
P0134-02 SENDOR 1/1 STAYS AT CENTER
P0135-O2 SENSOR 1/1 HEATER PERFORMANCE
P0136-O2 SENSOR 1/2 HEATER CIRCUIT MALFUNCTION
P0137-O2 SENSOR 1/2 CIRCUIT LOW
P0138-O2 SENSOR 1/2 CIRCUIT HIGH
P0139-O2 SENSOR 1/2 SLOW RESPONSE
P0140-02 SENSOR 1/2 STAYS AT CENTER
P0141-02 SENSOR 1/2 RELAY
P0143-02 SENSOR 1/3 SHORTED TO GROUND
P0144-02 SENSOR 1/3 SHORTED TO VOLTAGE
P0145-02 SENSOR 1/3 SLOW RESPONSE


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cheapskate........


The round hits the target the same out of my $600 shooter as it does out of your $2,000 shooter.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for code list Sno.



kimber750 said:


> Send me all the info you can and I can check Identifix, much better than Alldata for troubleshooting.


Ok will do. I'm heading out for a couple hours of work before lunchtime. After that I'll try to get some more detailed info, I'll hook up the scanner and take a pic, etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sno forgot the most common Dodge code...

POJ123 - Need a bigger hammer. :laugh:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sno forgot the most common Dodge code...
> 
> POJ123 - Need a bigger hammer. :laugh:


I think the code is POS123


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

POJ must be a Ford code then???


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ford doesn't need a code for BFH, it is well known that is how you fix everything on a Ford.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok here's the update. Went by Auto Zone and had them scan the code for me. It's a P20EE SCR NOx catalyst efficiency below threshold. There is a TSB posted for this from last year. I doubt that the PCM needs a new flash as it was reflashed just a couple months ago when the new turbo went on it so I doubt it's out of date already. I need to crawl under the truck and check that none of the DEF lines are kinked, and that none of the sensor wiring got torn up in the storm. If it's not one of those things then I can't fix it and it has to go to the shop it looks like from the TSB. If no kinks or damaged hoses, or wiring, then they test the DEF fluid in the tank. If that's ok, which I'm sure it is, I use the Blue DEF and check the dates on the box for the newest stuff, then they do a flow test on the DEF injector nozzle. If that passes then they put a whole new SCR catalyst on . I know Sno, all the more reason to do a DPF delete lol. Beat ya to itThumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Deleting took a bit of homework, before I pulled the trigger.

Some trucks seem to work out well and the owners do nothing to them but fuel and oil(s).
While others are plagued with issues.

I dindnt delete to increase the hp of fueling etc etc, I deleted so the truck would perform as advertised.

This for me is towing my TT up narow steep forest service roads in the mountains.
Lo range and 2nd. It wouldn't regen, so it eventually goes into limp mode.
So the syestem had to go. ( pre def) (pre stationary regen)


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Deleting took a bit of homework, before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Some trucks seem to work out well and the owners do nothing to them but fuel and oil(s).
> While others are plagued with issues.
> ...


Gotcha. My only hesitation with the delete is I still have 58,000 miles of warranty left. Since I have had quite a few warranty issues so far, like replacing the turbo, I'm not sure I want to void the warranty. Now if I only had 10k of warranty left or if I had zero problems up till now with the truck I might be quicker to pull the trigger. We don't have emissions testing here so that doesn't matter. Did you just do the "California" delete, seems like that is kinda a standard term for deletes, where you run the program and just take off the DPF and add straight pipe? Or did you do the full delete where you replaced the EGR with a crossover pipe plus the other stuff?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I checked under the truck. No DEF leaks, no kinked hoses, wiring harnesses look fine, no apparent exhaust leaks. So I guess another trip to the stealer is in order. I'm worried that they are gonna try and say I had bad DEF in the system which would make it non warranty to fix. So, I guess I'll have to convince them that I need to be there to see the test strip, and look through the refractometer. Or if they use one of the digital fluid testers then should I tell them I want to see them calibrate it first? Just seen posts about dealers trying to pull this so they don't have to cover it under warranty.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I understand thw warranty concerns, diesel pArts can be expensive.

I read the moss act a few times. Moss ferguson act?

Then I went with simulators, I don't think they will work well for the def trucks.
They are resistors that plug in to the sensors in the exhaust.
They bacicaly tell the syestem it's to hot, and thus stops the regen from happing.
And will throw a soft code for over temp of catalyst ....
Deleted the EGR and lived with the cel,( covered with windo film)
If there is a real issue you will see the lighting bolt or limp mode.
I scan every oil change just to see if any new soft codes show up.

The dpf pressure diff sensor can be vented to atmosphere. 

This way, I didn't change any of the stock programming .
So I just voided the emission warentry & not the power train .
The local dealers that I go to know and don't care about the sims.

That's what I did

If you have to go with a EFI programming then you will void the power train warranty.

Ps new turbo at 89k ,from Auto zone...

It wasn't to bad , I did it myself.
, hint, to get on the back inner nut,
Just grind down the box end of your snap-on wrench untill it fits...
(Then put on some heavy gloves it's on tight so that skinney wrench wount dig in as mulch.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> I understand thw warranty concerns, diesel pArts can be expensive.
> 
> I read the moss act a few times. Moss ferguson act?
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the info. Obviously I will need to do some more research before deciding. I do believe that since my truck has SCR with DEF system that you have to use a programmer, remove the DPF and replace with straight pipe, and then either unplug the EGR valve, or replace EGR with crossover pipe. When looking at the delete kits online there is a difference between deleting the old non DEF systems and the DEF systems. If that is the case, which I read somewhere, either in owners manual, or Cummins site, that if you tamper with the emissions then like you said it voids power train warranty. Since I plow with it, and then pull a tool trailer every day it's not snowing, I think I want to keep the warranty so I don't have to worry about paying for a new tranny, or something big like that. Then once warranty is over go ahead and do it.


----------



## Andy1981 (Jan 5, 2014)

If you delete and use efi live with trans tuning and run a mild 30 or 60 hp tune you more than likely will not have any problems using your truck as it was designed to do. People start having problems when they drive there truck like its a hot rod on a 100 hp and higher tune. I've been deleted and on a 100 hp tune for 20,000 miles and I drive it normal and everything is good . I also did this understanding the risks I was taking and figuring my warranty was useless. If they are going to replace your scr and dpf I would do that then delete and save all the parts you take off for when ever you decide to sell or trade the truck. There is a tremendous amount of useful info on deleting over on the cummins forum


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey fellas. Just an update to my situation. Took it into the dealer finally today for them to check it out. They are sadly getting to know me better down there, and understand that I'm not just a random idiot. When I called to schedule the appointment I let them know that I checked all the wiring and hoses per the TSB for that MIL light. I also reminded them that it was recently in and the PCM had a current flash done at that time. I also indicated that I didn't think it was bad DEF fluid because I always check for the newest box, and that my DEF guage is indicating that the injector is working because I'm still going through DEF at the normal rate. So that left the most likely scenario of replacing the SCR catalyst. 

When I showed up today the greeter guy started checking me in. I started explaining the situation to him while he pulled the codes. I asked him if they stocked the SCR catalyst component and he said unfortunately no so if was that they would need to order it. Bummer but ok I figured as much. Had the shuttle take me home. Before I got in the front door the shop manager was calling. Answered the phone expecting something bad. He said we ran the code and it's still showing the P20EE. When you called to schedule the appointment and gave us the rundown we decided that you were probably correct in the info you gave us so we went ahead and ordered the catalyst on Monday for you anticipating that would be the fix. The tech is installing it right now and we will have it back to you in a few hours!

I think that's some pretty good customer service right there especially after the problems I've had with them in the past. I'm glad that I kept my cool the last time and didt burn any bridges with them.

I also talked to them about their thoughts on doing the delete and the warranty on the rest of the truck. They said as long as any warranty work needing to be done can't be easily correlated to deleting the emissions then they don't care. They aren't going through the truck to look for mods so as long as the part under warranty isn't some how directly connected to the deleted emissions, and caused an obvious failure because of it, they could care less and they understand the need to have a reliable truck. So may take a little bit to get the cash, but that's next on the list Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would get that in ink....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would get that in ink....


That would be a weird tattoo to have.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

But par for the course for a Cummings guy...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I know I should get it in writing but that ain't gonna happen lol. Oh well I just want a dependable truck that I'm not scared is going to go into limp mode in the middle of my plowing route, or driving down the highway with a lumber package. My wife keeps saying just get a new Ford that's all you've ever had. And while it's tempting it sounds like all the new diesel trucks have the same problem so I dont think it would help lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea, all of the diesel rigs seem to have issues these days.

and at times it seems to be hit or miss,
one guy wont have any issues while another will be plagued with them.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Myself it all comes down to the wording when you walk in the door for service. If you can sway their actions much like a good lawyer creates a solid case then you are ahead of the game. Knowing the trigger phrases which make the repair on your dime is all too important.

It would seem the dealer is trying to earn back your trust and impress you with thought full service. Keep them chasing you by jigging. I will be upgrading in the near future and appreciate all you have done for me. Lets run a few numbers....


----------

